# The Business End of a Pissed Off Wasp



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I got stung twice working these guys yesterday.. trying to kill a huge nest.  This one was on my shirt when I came in the house.. but didn't sting me. So he modeled for me....


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dayum!  Good shots.  Scary.  I just got stung by a wasp 2 weeks ago literally RIGHT next to my wedding ring.  I couldn't get the ring off and my finger started to swell a lot.  I was afraid I'd be losing the ring or a finger.   Lots of ice and Benadryl saved it.  Scary indeed.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ............... So he modeled for me....



Did you get a release signed?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Dayum!  Good shots.  Scary.  I just got stung by a wasp 2 weeks ago literally RIGHT next to my wedding ring.  I couldn't get the ring off and my finger started to swell a lot.  I was afraid I'd be losing the ring or a finger.   Lots of ice and Benadryl saved it.  Scary indeed.



Thank you! He was pretty docile actually..  Looks like he has some wing damage too for some reason. Can't say his nestmates were docile though.. LOL.. the stings are still sore!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ............... So he modeled for me....
> ...



No.. but I told him I would sue for damages if he pushed the issue! Assault and battery and all...


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

Good Golly!! You are a far, far braver person than I! Shooting the tiger mosquito that landed on me was as far as I'm willing to go.

That first picture is SHARP, in more ways than one.  That stinger...yikes!
And the second one really scares me, looks like he's about to pounce! Not that wasps "pounce" but he looks like he's about to.

Those are simply spectacular, Charlie.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Good Golly!! You are a far, far braver person than I! Shooting the tiger mosquito that landed on me was as far as I'm willing to go.
> 
> That first picture is SHARP, in more ways than one.  That stinger...yikes!
> And the second one really scares me, looks like he's about to pounce! Not that wasps "pounce" but he looks like he's about to.
> ...



Thank you, Sharon! I actually have the little booger in a childrens' toy "bug house" my girlfriend got me as a joke... and hope to do some more shooting when I get home today. Going to throw on the extension tubes, and see how close I can get!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 24, 2012)

Really like that 2nd image for the subject pose and background gradient. Good work, sir.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Really like that 2nd image for the subject pose and background gradient. Good work, sir.



Thank you! A sheet of paper, my R1C1's, and nice light falloff!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

Incredible photography, kudos I am not certain I could have been still and shot the image I am not fond of a live stinging insect.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 24, 2012)

I like 'em both Charlie.  Excellent shots as usual.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Incredible photography, kudos I am not certain I could have been still and shot the image I am not fond of a live stinging insect.



Thank you! I don't mind them except in large numbers!  lol!


----------



## EDL (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome!  Can't wait to see the next ones with the tubes on!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

SCraig said:


> I like 'em both Charlie.  Excellent shots as usual.



Scott.. Thank you! I appreciate it! It was fun... haven't been shooting much insect macro lately. Need to get back to it.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > I like 'em both Charlie.  Excellent shots as usual.
> ...



Yeah, but we'll excuse you for that, because you were distracted by the pretty flowers...


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 24, 2012)

A++++ for bravery!! Second shot is great!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> A++++ for bravery!! Second shot is great!



Marie, thank you! I don't know that it was brave, as much as revenge! If they are going to sting me, I want something out of the deal, lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Last one from this set! I am going to try to sit down later, and do some focus stacking on this subject (if I can talk the subject into holding still long enough!  lol!)


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow. Just. Wow. That is REALLY up close and personal. And I think the wasp feels that you are in his personal space.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Wow. Just. Wow. That is REALLY up close and personal. And I think the wasp feels that you are in his personal space.



hahaha.. thanks! I am really going to get close with the next set!


----------



## EDL (Jul 25, 2012)

Hurry!  I want to see them!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

EDL said:


> Hurry!  I want to see them!!!



Posted here.. only one!   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/292787-teaser-giant-wasp-eats-denver.html


----------

